# MSG_TRUNC not returning real len of packet



## bollar (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello,

MSG_TRUNC does not return real length of packet in recvfrom(2).

We have to get the actual size of packet, because otherwise, the IP dissector in tcpdump(1), will complain about "truncated-ip", as the packet will appear to have been shorter, on the wire, than the IP header said it should have been.

This has been fixed in Linux 2.6 kernel. 
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/9/118

Is there a fix or workaround for this in FreeBSD kernel?

Please HELP!!!!


----------

